# strapline



## EVAVIGIL

Field and topic:
Marketing / Advertising
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Hello! I don't have a full sentence to transcribe; we are asking if the person reading some information material likes the headline and the strapline.
Would "subtítulo" do?
Please, help!!
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

"Strapline" no se utiliza en el argot de mercadeo de los Estados Unidos. Por favor, consigue una foto en Internet y muéstranos qué especificamente es lo que conoces por "_strapline_".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

De acuerdo con Laura, el equivalente en AE es "tag line".

saludos,
C

pd- remate o eslogan en ES


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Laura y Cuchu, muchas gracias, pero esto es inglés británico, como especifiqué en mi consulta.
Si tuviera una foto, sabría de qué se trata (sin que nadie se ofenda por esto, por favor).
De todas formas, muchas gracias.
EVA.


----------



## HesterPrynne

cuchuflete said:


> De acuerdo con Laura, el equivalente en AE es "tag line".
> 
> saludos,
> C
> 
> pd- remate o eslogan en ES


Estoy de acuerdo, en castellano esto es un eslógan, como el de Gilette (the best a man can get / lo mejor para el hombre), por poner un ejemplo para hacerme entender mejor.


----------



## xgacomitan

Hola, les comento que he visto y usado el término 'strapline' interpretado como 'lema', conforme a la definción de RAE: "texto o mote que se pone en los emblemas y empresas para hacerlos más comprensibles".

Si bien 'eslogan' es correcto, creo que 'lema' es una buena alternativa.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Como ya han pasado más de dos años... y muchas traducciones... os cuento que ahora lo traduzco como "eslógan".
Gracias a todos.
Eva


----------



## Encinar

Por si las flies alguien no se da cuenta, "eslogan" no lleva tilde (llana terminada en -n)


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Así es, Encinar, lo traduzco como "eslogan" sin tilde...
Eva


----------



## miguel_es

Un término de márketing que se podría traducir como "*denominación descriptiva*". Es un pequeño slogan que se pone junto el logotipo o marca comercial. Por ejemplo. 
Ford "Feel the difference". 
Avecren "Chup Chup".


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gracias, Miguel, no conocía ese término...


----------



## adh01

Aunque el tema está más que resuelto, hay otra traducción para strapline cuando se refiere al renglón que se pone en la parte superior de la página impresa, para indicar la materia de que se trata: titulillo (según el DRAE).

Un saludo

Antonio


----------



## jjalocha

Hola a todos: según Wikipedia, la cosa se llama *tagline* en los Estados Unidos y *strapline* en el Reino Unido. Según la Fundéu, esto se puede traducir como *lema* (o *lema publicitario*).


----------

